# autoclutch



## geoffhud (Feb 13, 2012)

hi folks,i was wondering if anybody has heard of autoclutch/it transforms your manual gearbox into a automatic,i was thinking about it as the clutch on my autocruise vista is quite heavy but at 1500pounds i wondered if it was worth it appreciate your comments

thanks geoff









3


----------



## brynric (Oct 17, 2009)

My van had auto clutch already fitted when I bought it second hand. When switched on, a thumb button depresses the clutch to change gear so it's not fully automatic. It appears to work well enough when I've tried it but it's not something I've got used to. I'm still happy with the foot clutch. I think the previous owner may have had a disability and so it worked for him. I'm not sure it's worth it if you don't need it.


----------

